# One minute before closing time



## belthagor (Aug 29, 2014)

I am a member of a pizza place which does online orders, and they close at 11:30pm. Last night I got hungry, I looked at the clock which read 11:28pm, and miraculously within one minute I ordered a pizza online. Surprisingly the pizza came that same night, and not in the morning which I assumed would happen....hooray! I kind of feel bad now though.

Discuss.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 29, 2014)

They probably hate you. In fact, you should probably leave town and never comeback because as we all know, every pizza place has a token ninja who is always blood thirsty and ready to strike any customer who orders last minute, doesn't tip, complains to get free stuff or yells at the delivery people for not being able to make change. So yeah, be on the look out.

On that note, please tell me you gave them a decent sized type for doing such a thing, haha.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 29, 2014)

I gave a decent tip =)


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 29, 2014)

Good for you. I delivered sandwiches one summer, jumped through hoops many times for a lousy tip. It usually balanced out okay, thanks to the people who "over-tipped." 

The worst tippers: doctors. My delivery area was near a medical complex, and they were awful. Once this neurosurgeon brought out a ziploc bag of change, mostly pennies, and handed it to me with a straight face. Amazing.


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 29, 2014)

I never got too many "attaboys" at my job, but one time I got a call at five 0'clock from one of our servicemen (this was a gas utility).  He needed stainless steel bolts for an emergency job, so i called several of my contacts and he had them at the job within an hour.  He wrote a nice note to my manager.  Didn't win me a raise, though.  Darn.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 29, 2014)

Around here, closing time for the local pizza joint (and other restaurants) means when they quit taking orders. That was explained to me when I asked if I could still order even though it was only ten minutes before "closing time".


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 29, 2014)

Earlier in the year I was at a friend's birthday and we ordered at about 11.30 from a place that closes at midnight and the pizza didn't come for ages because their delivery driver had a minor accident and spent time sorting out the details with the other party. In the end they remade our pizza so it would be hot and the manager himself brought it on the way home from work.

But we were drunk, so the main fact was that the pizza came eventually.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 30, 2014)

That was like closing time at the flower shop, some fella would come in wanting an original design for his gal or a corsage made of her favorites. Of course we would oblige. Often meant an extra half hour but smiles all around, all good. Might not be all that different with pizza.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good service, then. And good for you for giving a decent tip! :thumbl:

Meanwhile, in a barely related note, here's Leonard Cohen's Closing Time.

[video=youtube;7-0lV5qs1Qw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-0lV5qs1Qw[/video]


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2014)

When I worked at the video store we closed at 10:00 pm.  I had one guy come in at 9:00 and he was there looking at adult videos for an hour after we closed.  I didn't have a reliable car and had been driven to work by my mom and she was livid that the guy kept us there for an hour.  I finally had to approach him and let him know that we had been closed for an hour.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 30, 2014)

Doesn't sound like the kind of guy you'd want to be alone with in the store that late, even with your mother present ;-)


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2014)

You have no idea.  This guy rented upwards of $100 of video (our rental price was $3.45) and returned them all before we opened the next morning.  He said they were for a party.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 30, 2014)

That's quite scary, haha!


----------

